# 2 stage heat thermostat problem W1 AND w2 wires



## whatdoIdonow (Nov 25, 2006)

I am trying to install a new Lux (PSPH521) programable 2 stage heat thermostat. I am removing a white rogers (1F57-306) thermostat.

The current wiring is as follows:
wire out of wall On old thermostat
Blue Y1
Green G -Green
Red R- Red
White W1
White W2

On the new programable thermostat (lux PSPH521) there is NO place for the W1 wire.
It has connectors for E G Y R O W2 B and C

Where does the W1 wire go?


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you have a heat pump? Your new stat seems like a heat pump stat, and not really a 2-stage heating stat. You can sorta use it as a 2-stage stat, but I would prefer a different stat.+


----------



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

whatdoIdonow said:


> I am trying to install a new Lux (PSPH521) programable 2 stage heat thermostat. I am removing a white rogers (1F57-306) thermostat.
> 
> The current wiring is as follows:
> wire out of wall On old thermostat
> ...


The LUX is junk........white rogers is a leader in the hvac industry in controls and in parts. Why would you want to switch to a lessor stat?


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi whatdoIdonow

Mdshunk is right, you have a heat pump stat. It would take alot of work to make this thing work. On a heat pump stat W1 is Y. The heat pump is always first satge heat. If you are wanting a good programmable stat acefurnacefixer is right. Use a 1F80-361 or if you are wanting a non-programmable use a 1F86-344. Hope this helps.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## whatdoIdonow (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you all for your input. Why a salesman from a professional store sell me a heat pump stat I do not know, if that is what it is.
I was able to get a professional HVAC guy my brother-in-law knows tell me that I could run this thermostat on our system as a 2 stage heat. I had to run the old w1 wire to the w2 (primary) and the old w2 wire went to the E (emergency Heat relay) for stage 2 heat.
Everything seems to be working ok today, even ran the air for a bit.
I will see what happens tonight for heat.

any update on what he had me do? 

I do not want to blow up my house!! 

thanks.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi whatdoIdonow

I don't want to say anything bad, but is your brother in law going to put a new compressor in your a/c for free. What will happen unless you run this in the emergency heat mode is the a/c condensing unit will come on for your first stage heat. Then because the temperature will start to fall in the house it will pull on the second stage of heat which I am assuming is a gas furnace. Now we have a a/c unit trying to cool and a furnace trying to heat at the same time. Who do you think is going to win?. I personally am betting on the gas furnace. Do yourself and your brother in law a favor. Put the right stat on it before it causes some family problems. But if you need heat to get you through the night. Put it in emergency so you don't tear your system up.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

whatdoIdonow said:


> I was able to get a professional HVAC guy my brother-in-law knows tell me that I could run this thermostat on our system as a 2 stage heat. I had to run the old w1 wire to the w2 (primary) and the old w2 wire went to the E (emergency Heat relay) for stage 2 heat..


I don't care where you come from. That right there is funny. 

Guess your b-i-l forgot that the compressor will be running whenever W is energized in the winter. Ooops. Get the right stat, and quit monkeying around.


----------

